# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Tulsa & Suburbs >  Dick's Sporting Goods coming to Broken Arrow

## EricGarcia

Dick's Sporting Goods is looking at entering Oklahoma with a store in Broken Arrow. 

The nation's second-largest sporting goods retailer, Dick's has been in contact with Broken Arrow officials about construction at the Shops at Broken Arrow retail center near a Target Corp. store, said Norman Stephens, the city's economic development director. 

The shopping center, at Lynn Lane Road just north of the Broken Arrow Expressway, is also home to a new Cinemark movie theater. 

"Broken Arrow is known nationally for youth sports, and we really cater to it through our tourism," Stephens said. "A store like this would only add to that reputation." 

Officials of the Coraopolis, Pa.-based retailer did not return a message seeking comment. 

The store would be at least 45,000 square feet, Stephens said, and online bidding data for the project estimate construction costs at about $4.5 million. 

The store would be located in a new stand-alone building in the shopping center. 

Tuesday night, City Council approved up to $900,000 in tax incentives for a store at the site. The deal would give Dick's a 1.5 percent sales tax rebate of up to $90,000 a year for 10 years. 

The city's offer now goes to company officials. 

Dick's Sporting Goods Inc. trails only Sports Authority in size among the nation's sporting goods retailers. Dick's has 444 stores in 42 states.

----------


## ZYX2

I'm excited about this! I love Dick's Sporting goods and would love to have one in the area.

----------


## ZYX2

I've heard that this might not be a sure deal. But, there are already two under construction in Tulsa that will be easier for me to get to anyway.

----------


## EricGarcia

Definitely a done deal as they are already in the construction phase.  I have not heard an opening date yet.

----------


## ZYX2

Well good then!

----------


## EricGarcia

Opening next month!!

----------


## Dustin

Wow... This is awesome!  Congrats to Tulsa!

----------


## EricGarcia

Grand Opening is November 4-6

----------


## flintysooner

I wonder if Oklahoma City  is offering Dick's $900K?

----------


## MDot

> I wonder if Oklahoma City  is offering Dick's $900K?


I hope so. Lol as for the Tulsa Dick's opening that's great news!

----------


## flintysooner

> I hope so. Lol as for the Tulsa Dick's opening that's great news!


 If OKC did offer an incentive shouldn't they also offer something similar to the existing sports retailers that compete with Dick's?

----------


## MDot

> If OKC did offer an incentive shouldn't they also offer something similar to the existing sports retailers that compete with Dick's?


I would hope so cause the sports retailers here are starting to slack some, so IMO yes they should.

----------


## lasomeday

I drove by the one in BA a few weeks ago!  It looks awesome!  The one they are going to open here in OKC is still in the works.  Hopefully it will be announced in the next month or so on the West side!

----------


## MDot

> I drove by the one in BA a few weeks ago!  It looks awesome!  The one they are going to open here in OKC is still in the works.  Hopefully it will be announced in the next month or so on the West side!


Yeah, that's what I've heard. Isn't it gonna be somewhere next the Outlet Mall is? I don't remember exactly.

----------


## flintysooner

> I drove by the one in BA a few weeks ago!  It looks awesome!  The one they are going to open here in OKC is still in the works.  Hopefully it will be announced in the next month or so on the West side!


Do you know if it is getting incentive from Oklahoma City?

----------


## Swake2

> Do you know if it is getting incentive from Oklahoma City?


The two in Tulsa didn't. Just the one in BA. I think all three are opening at the same time. I was just at Tulsa Hills and it looks like they are doing training in the store there now.

----------


## EricGarcia

Had BA not offered the 1.5 penny sales tax rebate up to $900,000, Dick's would have just settled for two stores in the Tulsa market.  I think they are also in discussions with the City of Owasso, but nothing has been announced.

----------


## flintysooner

So they must be calculating store sales at about $6 Million which gives $90K at 1.5%.

----------


## EricGarcia

I believe officials have estimates annual store sales to be approx. $7,000,000.  Therefore, the city will rebate Dick's 1.5% up to $90,000/yr for 10 years.  After they have reached $90,000 for that year, the city will keep the entire 3% sales tax.  So I guess they estimate that about half the yearly sales will be subject to the tax rebate.  That is a better deal than just giving them upfront money.

----------


## metro

> Grand Opening is November 4-6


I was there yesterday, maybe they already had a soft opening? Not sure if this's is the BA one, this was the one on 71st by BA but I don't know the exact borders

----------


## progressiveboy

> I drove by the one in BA a few weeks ago!  It looks awesome!  The one they are going to open here in OKC is still in the works.  Hopefully it will be announced in the next month or so on the West side!


 Are they only going to open up one store in OKC? Surely they plan on at least 3-4 stores. If they are opening 3 in the Tulsa area I would assume that the OKC area could support 4 stores?

----------


## Dustin

If Wichita, KS can support 2, OKC can support 10.

----------


## ZYX2

> I was there yesterday, maybe they already had a soft opening? Not sure if this's is the BA one, this was the one on 71st by BA but I don't know the exact borders


That would be one of the two Tulsa ones. BA is a couple miles east.

----------


## Swake2

> If Wichita, KS can support 2, OKC can support 10.


Oklahoma City isn't five times the size of Wichita

----------


## lasomeday

> Are they only going to open up one store in OKC? Surely they plan on at least 3-4 stores. If they are opening 3 in the Tulsa area I would assume that the OKC area could support 4 stores?


I thought somebody on here said they were opening one up in Midwest City?  I know they are opening one up on the west side close to the outlet mall.  They just haven't announced it yet.

I could see one in Norman, one in Midwest City, one in Edmond, and one on west side.

----------


## EricGarcia

Now open!

----------


## MDot

When I get the time I want to drive up there and check it out. Thanks for the update.

----------


## EricGarcia

You're welcome!

----------


## Soonerman

Hopefully OKC is next.

----------


## lasomeday

We should hear something by the end of the year.

----------


## MDot

I hope you're right lasomeday.

----------


## EricGarcia

If you are in the area shopping at Dick's Sporting Goods, be sure to check out Oklahoma Joe's BBQ next to Bass Pro Shops.  Opens on Dec. 16th.

----------

